# most expensive steroid?



## s4lkk (Jul 1, 2006)

just a quick question, whats the most expensive, and best quality steroid available?, iam off to turkey again, and it would be daft not to bring something back for myslef.


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

From turkey i would go for legit primo


----------



## COLINSRI (Jan 30, 2007)

Whats the risk if you get caught? Or will you post it home?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you can legally bring steroids into the country from turkey as long as you can justify the amount is for personnel use....

In my opinion is the best thing to bring home is Turkish Primo mainly because it is genuine and probably the best you are going to get....

please no mention of prices on this thread...


----------



## s4lkk (Jul 1, 2006)

thanks britbull and pscarbs, primo as in primobolon? i dont know of anything else primo, so it probably is


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate


----------



## s4lkk (Jul 1, 2006)

looks like its going to be a mission to tell real from fake, as i found a good document on here that shows both (real and fake) and i'am bolloxed if i can tell the difference. lol


----------



## velovo (May 6, 2007)

Have a look at your previous thread and message from me on there. Be carefull about price of the gear you buy. If you go over your personal tax free allowance and do not declare it through the red channel and are stopped, they will confiscate the gear even though it may be for personal use. The reason they give is that you have tried to evade paying duty.

Good Luck


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Primo for sure mate.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Prescription medicines (of which AAS are) should be transported in a lockable metal box and should not exceed £140 in value. There are rules about bringing AAS into the country but if you follow the correct protocol then it is perfectly legal, you just may have to pay the extra duty.

It would be worth phoning a local customs offices and finding out exactly what the law entitles you to do when bringing this type of medication back, they are of course legally obliged to tell you and of course then you are completely covered.

Nothing worse than them opening up your suitcase to find AAS concealed in your socks, you'll get through but the questionning will be fairly intense!!

As for what to bring back def Primobolan (schering) and quality Sustanon (Schering) plus if it was me I'd be looking for an ancillary so some t3 too as its cheap as chips out there.

James


----------



## velovo (May 6, 2007)

Never heard the one about the metal box before. If your gear is over the personal tax allowance and you go through the green channel, then I am pretty sure they will confiscate because you have failed to declare them and they see that as an attempt to avoid paying duty. If you are going to declare it anyway then you will have to go through the red channel. It will take a while to get through because they will keep you waiting and go and check the gear out. If they are not satisfied that they are for your own use or your story doesnt add up, then they will confiscate anyway. At least if you go through the green channel then there is a chance of not being stopped at all.

Like I said before the key is to be honest. When you get stopped you will be asked where you have been and if you have anything in your lugguage that you should not have. At this point, I would declare that you have a supply of steroids which you have purchased for your personal use. Know exactly where the gear is and dont conceal it (supercell was correct here as he was with most of his info). The customs officer will ask you to show him (so if it is concealed then that marks you down as a smuggler). If you lie once and you later change your story, they will not believe whatever you say and confiscate the goods. Once they stop you, then they are going to search you and your lugguage whatever you say, so there is no point in beating about the bush. Just remember you are allowed to import medicines (not only steroids) for your own personal use. There are no official guidelines as to specific amounts, it is left to the discretion of individual officers. However, I would not risk more than 3 months worth. There was a post elsewhere about someone bringing in a case full. I dont know how old that post was, but those days are well and truly gone. Customs are too clued up now and if in doubt they confiscate and give you the option of going through the courts to recover your goods.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The problem with Steroids is that you can bring them in for personal use and they are not included in any personal allowances....BUT the problem is their is no set amount for personal use so it is all down to the discretion of the customs officer who stops you.....

this has come from a customs officer who i know....


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Can I just ask

Do you think your going to get better gains or reap more benefits from "the most expensive steroid" opposed to using test + decent diet and training regime?

If the steroid is classed as the "best" or "most expensive" its going to be no different to injecting water if everything else isnt upto scratch....


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

why not ask Stallone that question now!!!


----------



## velovo (May 6, 2007)

PS - I was talking from experience as this happened to me a couple of years back. I was told that I had to pay duty for anything over £140, does'nt matter what it is. I was not aware of this and had my gear confiscated for evading duty (could not prove anything else at the time so they used that excuse). I got a caution for that coming into Heathrow. I had to make a statement and it was pretty heavy. I had to wait two weeks before I found out that no further action was being taken but I did receive a written caution that I would be liable to prosecution if it happened again.


----------



## Chillionaire (Apr 23, 2007)

Just a questions about the Law. lets say i buy gear for a cycle, The juice, needels, pumps, nolva etc, it it legal to bring into the UK?


----------



## velovo (May 6, 2007)

Yes it is pure and simple as long as you follow what people have been telling you in this post. You can buy needles and syringes cheaply over the net in the uk no problem, no question asked.


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

They sell needles and syringes on ebay!


----------



## SixStringzzz (May 16, 2007)

Go to a needle exchange clinic! There will be one close to you.. The girl i seen said straight away is it for steroid use? They are clued up and can give you advice on injecting if you are unsure. Its clean, hygenic, informative, annonymous and its FREE!

:lift: :bounce:


----------



## turkish_body (Dec 18, 2008)

helllooo am from turkey but i live in uk i wanna get my turkish steroid over here from turkey but i dont know about the post what does anyone think about it getting here will customs take it or whats the chansce


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

turkish_body said:


> helllooo am from turkey but i live in uk i wanna get my turkish steroid over here from turkey but i dont know about the post what does anyone think about it getting here will customs take it or whats the chansce


 Its not illegal as long as its an amount that can be considered for personal use.

As with importing any drug there is always a risk of it being stopped at customs, but its not illegal.

SD


----------

